# My first Eheim classic 600 (2217) again bad luck...



## Ovidiu (28 Mar 2017)

Hello everyone,

 So today i have recieved my first eheim filter and i bought it not because i needed it but because in 15 years since i first started this hobby all i hear when it comes to filtration is Eheim, Eheim, Eheim! Most durable, efficient and QUIET filter... so... I just had to see and own the allmighty Eheim classic canister.

 The only problem with this filter is that it sounds louder than my 8 yr old JBL e901. I know it has a bigger pump but everyone is saying that they need to go really close to even hear anything from the filter but i can hear the rattling from across the room and that is annoying for everyone in the house. I have installed everything correctly and even double checked the impeller and everything was perfect. I primed it correctly and the air sound was on for about 20 seconds and after that just the rattling with no bubbles coming out.

It is really a Pita to send it back to germany and wait 2 weeks for a replacement but i will do it for the sake of everyones sleep.

Does this sound normal to you?




P.S. I checked with a sound meter and its @50db.


----------



## Madhav (29 Mar 2017)

there is another thread with similar problem going on...
you do the bucket test and see whether the pump head alone is silent or not
the thread is here...
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/just-set-up-a-fluval-306-extremely-noisy.49116/



Madhav said:


> Just try this with your head before you invest any further.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidW (10 Apr 2017)

Hi I recently bought a Eheim ecco pro filter to replace an old Aqua One Aquis 500. It was a lot noisier than the Aqua One, then I realised I had forgotten to stick the rubber feet on the bottom. Doing this did reduce the noise but it's still not as quiet as the old Aqua one I had


----------



## xim (10 Apr 2017)

That sounds like when one of my 2217's impeller is worn out and losing balance. It is dead silent now with a new impeller set. But yours are new and it makes me concerned the next time I buy the part because it seems their QC is getting worse since there are quite a few unhappy first time buyers.


----------



## roadmaster (10 Apr 2017)

If impeller is new,filter is new, then might look and see if rubber bushing's that fit on both end's of the ceramic shaft are in place.
The rubber bushing's are placed on the impeller shaft and the one on the end of the shaft that sit's inside the impeller well are easily lost or sometimes become worn.
Need to look down inside the impeller well and see if the bushing is there .
Other bushing usually found inside top locking mechanisim that you twist/push down(gently) to hold the impeller assembly closed.


----------



## Ovidiu (10 Apr 2017)

Update:

I tried what @Madhav suggested and while i was assembling the rotor back together i accidentally broke the impeller shaft. By the way the sound was no different and the rubber bushing's were in their place.

After i bought a new ceramic shaft with new rubber bushings i left it working for 48 hrs with no improvement whatsoever. I have already sent the head pump back to germany for repairs.

I am really dissapointed with the eheim filter, especially the classic ones because i paid like 120 euros and it didnt even came with media or double tap connectors like i have seen everywhere on the internet. For nearly the same price i can buy another hydor proffesional 600 which is better and soon people will start to realise this aswell.

P.S: I think the good eheims are the old ones made in Germany and not the new ones coming from China.


----------



## Progen (17 Apr 2017)

Usually what I do for noisy impellers is to remove everything that can be removed, dismantle, clean and reassemble. I believe that a high quality and well made assembly should be self centering but with even big manufacturers cutting costs nowadays, we might need to repeat the process a few times before it seats properly.

Look at it this way. An impeller unit and its chamber is far from a high tech combustion engine with variable valve timing and stuff. There's not much that can go wrong and not much to look out for when things do.

 Ifit's noisy, it's usually because of slightly bent shafts (highly unlikely if ceramic), worn / defective / damaged fins or foreign objects.

As most of you have commented, your previous and possibly cheaper filters were quieter and I'm pretty happy with my cheapo Owl (never heard of this brand, right) canister filter which is just a metre odd from my head when I'm asleep. That's why I think it's not something complex that's gone wrong.


----------

